# Ocarina versus Native American Flute



## Sonata

I've long considered picking up a second instrument that's relatively easy to learn and easier to transport than my piano 

I really like the idea of Native American flute and I understand that it's relatively easy to get a decent sound out of it. Looking on Amazon the other day at some things I stumbled on the ocarina. Really affordable, and listening online, sound isn't bad. might be fun to play around with.

Has anyone played either instrument? I like the Native American flute idea because the eumbuchre is more simple than a regular flute, which I had a lot of trouble with. How is blowing the ocarina compared to the regular flute or NA flute?


----------



## Sonata

Apparently the instruments aren't too popular around here  Anyway, I ultimately selected the Native American flute, in the key of A Minor. It was more expensive than the ocarina, but I actually had a gift card to use so I'm still essentially trying it for free. I'll update my progress with the instrument once I've received it.


----------



## Larkenfield

I have it on good authority that you'll probably get more dates playing the Native American Flute or Recorder as a secondary instrument than the  Ocarina.


----------



## Sonata

:lol: I probably shouldn't be trying to score any dates--my husband would not be pleased! I did go with the flute though


----------

